# getting a custom



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

ok.i kinda already asked part of this question with the purglas thread...but oh well.i wanna get a custom surf rod in the 12-12'6" range but i cant decide on one..ive been looking at the inferno,outcast, rainshadow 1509,nail,and the purglas blanks.i cant decide tho .ive thrown the inferno and the rainshadow but i threw them 3 months apart so cant really compare.....just wondering your opinions.from what ive heard from others im leaning toward the outcast.Oh this will have a diawa grandwave z 20 on it,and ill be throwing 4-8 oz plus bait


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*outcast*

Outcast has been out of business for some time. Where are you getting one from? As far as a rod that will throw 4 oz and 8 oz well there is no such rod. (unless you want to spend 650 or 700 dollars for a Primo Synchro or Straight 8) You can get one that will throw 4 oz o.k. and 8 oz o.k. . Or you can get one that will throw 8 oz somewhat and 4 oz well. Or you can get one that will throw 8 oz great and 4 oz not worth a poot. Or you can get one that throws 4 oz great and won't throw 8. What you end up with if you try to get a 4 to 8 oz rod is a rod that is useless. If you are looking for a heaver get a heaver. Get another rod to throw 4 oz. The blanks you mentioned won't throw 4 oz unless you are talking about a 300 0r 350 series Purglas. If I could only have one heaver It would be a 1502 Lamiglass. I have had them all. It will throw 6 or 8 or 10. It is light and plays fish well. Just my opinion.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> Outcast has been out of business for some time. Where are you getting one from?


Wayne Fowlkes has some - at least he did a few months ago. If you don't have his number, PM me and I'll send it to ya.

By the way, Wayne said he had some new, prototype Breakaway blanks that he thought would "out perform" the Outcast. I planned on stopping by his shop to check them out, but I never got around to it. I went with the Inferno instead.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

HO has them


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Outcast*

No one has the original Outcast as far as I know. Those blanks Wayne has are not real outcast. They are the blanks he has made in Korea as far as I know. It does not say outcast on them. They are made like outcast. I looked at them. Unless he has some stashed. How do you like the Inferno? How does it compare to a 1508 or 1509?


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

im lookin for a rod that will throw 6-8 oz plus bait great.(just sometimes for black drum i put a 4-5 oz (torpedo?....trolling?)sinker on there so it dont get cought in the rocks on the cbbt pier)


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*6 to 8 great*

I would say a 1508 Allstar built with 8 in cut off the butt or a 1502 Lamiglass with 3 in off the tip. The Lamiglass is much lighter if you hold your rod it is the way to go. Also a 400-3 Purglas with 8 in off the butt. Of the three it will cast the fartherest with 8 oz I think.It is also the heaviest. I have fished all three of those.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

surf rat said:


> I would say a 1508 Allstar built with 8 in cut off the butt or a 1502 Lamiglass with 3 in off the tip. The Lamiglass is much lighter if you hold your rod it is the way to go. Also a 400-3 Purglas with 8 in of the butt. Of the three it will cast the fartherest with 8 oz I think.It is also the heaviest.


Rat, when you say cut off from the butt, where does it cut off? At the end or at the joint. I have the 1509 that was fully built, I don't know if cutting down would change anything. thanks.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> Those blanks are not real outcast. They are the blanks he has made in Korea as far as I know.


You might be right, rat. I can't quite remember what Wayne told me. I do know he had a few stashed away in his shop. We had a couple of very long conversations, and I can't quite keep everything he told me straight. I know he's got some custom triple threat (outer limits) blanks he had made for him. 
I do remember him saying something about the Outcast blanks being made in Korea. Something about the guy who builds them not putting a warranty on em???.
Also, I remember reading somewhere that the Outcast blanks were make in Hawaii?? I dunno. My mind just ain't what it used to be. 
I really like the Inferno. It's taken me a little longer to get accustomed to than I thought it would. But the more I throw it, the more I like it. And I am really starting to enjoy that rod a whole hell of a lot. I've got the trigger seat on it, and I really like that little feature. Just keep in mind that the Slosh/SHV/Grandwave reels don't fit with the trigger.
I haven't had much time with the Rainshadow 1508 and 1509. I liked the way the RS 1509 felt very much with the little time I had one in my hands. 
I've got an older All Star 1509 ... and that rod's a beast. Nothing like the newer stuff. It a great heaver if you can load it ... and don't have to hold it all day. 
The Lami 1502 felt very good in my hands, too. Light, easy to load and throws 8oz very well. I just dunno how well it'll handle more than 8oz though. The tip felt a little soft to me. Lots of people seem to like that. 

Keep in mind that there are lots of people here that have more time and experience with those rods than I do. So, please, take my words with a grain of salt.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*cut*

Cut off from the end of the butt. You will have to cut off the reel seat which is no big deal. I think if you cut about 8 in off the butt and have Heaver rewrap the butt and remove the realseat and put a new one forward it is a much better fishing rod. I bet you will be able to cast it farther as well. Most guys can't cast a 13 ft rod with 8 and bait. Unless you are 6 ft 6 and weigh 275 lbs. 12 ft to 12.6 is best for most people.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks. I have problem bring it around to finish the cast. I guess I have to make a stop by Heaver.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Inferno*

Nick at T.W.'s is building me a nail. We should get together when I get it and cast the nail and inferno with 8 oz. to compare them.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Was throwin 10 yesterday with my lami no issues @ all I could not see any problems @ all. Heck DAWGFISH threw 18 or 19 with his ...  JAM


----------



## SurffishNJ (Dec 30, 2003)

*Custom Heaver*

Chris,

Heavers are really personal preference. Each rod described here casts well. Alot depends on just how the rod "feels" to you. Also getting the rod built to fit you is very important if not the most important aspect of a heaver. With wiegts rangining 8 oz and up having the rod fit to you is what makes casting a pleasure. 

I own four Breakaways 1507, 1508, 1509x2, 2 Outcasts and the Lami1502. For me and my casting style I prefer either the Outcast at 12'4" or the Breakaways at 12'6". The Lami is a great rod capable of great distance and a good fish fighter, this is just my preference. 

Of the blanks you mentioned I don't think you can go wrong with any of them. Good luck.


----------



## wes (Jan 3, 2004)

surf rat is dead on re the 4rod 8rod deal its one or the other.closest to being an all around rod I have personally thrown is 11'9 breakaway followed closely by 12' tica/1448 loomis.When I pull out the big gun,, I want a BIG GUN if it is really blowin I want to be able to throw a Cinder block& bait.I fish the 11'9 or 1265 most of the time.but when it goes big,, two piece one piece comes out .my 1509 is very early production out of hatteras jack's I have set it down many times looking for something else ...always come back to her. most honest rod I own. I have thrown several outcast rods from Tres I don't know anything re manufacture but this will be my next rod Wes


----------



## fuzzyJR (Jan 20, 2005)

*Seeker*

I had a Seeker CSU 120 built in jersey a few months back, rated 5-8 but throws from 3-8 pretty well. maybe the best FISHING rod i have ever used, sic fujis and fuji reel seat adn cork tape it was wrapped very well and cost was less than 300.00. Its a super nice rod, and it will throw 8 well and 5 very well. Mike


----------



## jimmatthews (Nov 17, 2004)

Just curious...this thread is mostly about custom rods but have any of you used the Ocean Master
and does it come close to the custom rods for 8nbait and how does its weight compare if you are going to hold it ? Thanks


----------



## SurffishNJ (Dec 30, 2003)

*Customs*

In my opinon the Ocean Master 6-12 has taken over the place as the best production heaver now that the Pinnacles are no longer available. This is a true heaver and will throw [email protected] just fine. I have only cast one several times but my fishing partner "fishertim" uses their complete line of rods. The Ocean Master is heavier than some customs but then again that depends on the blank, guides, number of coats of epoxy etc. 

With that said comparing the Ocean master to a custom is like apples to oranges. With a custom, if its built correctly, its fit to you and your specifications. Your reel seat distance, type of guides, rod length,butt length, etc are all, or should all be taken into consideration, as well as the type of reel, line and fishing your intending the rod for. I've seen numerous susposed "customs" that are all built the same way. That makes it a shop made production rod. There's nothing wrong with that just alot more goes into a custom rod for a specific person IMHO. 

As for the quality of the Ocean Master, you can't go wrong. If you need inexpensive heaver its the way to go. Just remember there is a difference between inexpensive and cheap. 

I know I rambled but hope this helps.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> By the way, Wayne said he had some new, prototype Breakaway blanks that he thought would "out perform" the Outcast. I planned on stopping by his shop to check them out, but I never got around to it. I went with the Inferno instead.


I bumped into Wayne Fowlkes at LIP last weekend. He had the rod I was talking about in the post above. That rod felt awesome to me. Very light, close to the Lami 1502 maybe lighter. It can handle 10nbait without a sweat. I wish I knew more about the blank. For some reason, Wayne was very elusive. I asked him if that was the Breakaway blank he was telling me about. He was like "Yes, but I don't think it's a Breakaway. It's one of Bill's. He won't tell me about the blank." 
I thought he was talking about Bill Kennedy, who was fishing the pier that day. I asked BIll if that was his blank, and he so no, it was Wayne's. He must have thought I was crazy. I just gave up asking about it????
It's worth looking into, IMHO. 
Maybe it's the "new" mystery rod.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Newsjeff said:


> I do remember him saying something about the Outcast blanks being made in Korea. Something about the guy who builds them not putting a warranty on em???.
> Also, I remember reading somewhere that the Outcast blanks were make in Hawaii?? I dunno. My mind just ain't what it used to be.


I don't remember the OutCast blanks ever having a warranty on them. I could be wrong.

Unless something has changed in the last couple of months, OutCast blanks are still in production.They are probably the most popular blanks in Hawaii. If you want the same blank at a slightly lower price, you can purchase the BigCatch. My information is that both blanks are made by the same company in Korea.

Sources for these blanks are:
OutCast
McCully Bicycle (808) 955-6329
Brian's Fishing Supply (808) 596-8344

BigCast
Roy's Fishing Supply (808) 487-7690

I believe the Roy's sells the BigCatch 6-8 ounce rated rod for about $160.

Aloha,
Don


----------



## SurffishNJ (Dec 30, 2003)

*Outcast*

Do you know if there is a catolog available for the OUTCAST Line?


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

SurffishNJ said:


> Do you know if there is a catolog available for the OUTCAST Line?


I have never seen any type of catalog for OutCast or BigCatch rods. The OutCast blanks typically have names such as Launcher, Ozone, Blaster, Magnum.

Here's a very outdated chart that was previously posted on the Mudhole website:

MODEL LENGTH TIP(64th's) BUTT(inch) LINE CLASS	LURE WT. POWER ACTION COLOR PRICE 
GSP1445-2C 12’0" 2PC. 9	0.920	20-30 LB. 4-5 OZ. HVY X-FAST CHAMELEON $194.00 
HYSC1567-2 13’0" 2PC. 12	1.060	30-50 LB. 6-7 OZ. M/H MOD SILVER/BLK. $175.00 
GSC1568-2C 13’0" 2PC. 12	1.010	40-60 LB. 7-9 OZ. HVY X-FAST CHAMELEON $242.00 
GSC1625-2C 13’6" 2PC. 9	0.940	25-40 LB. 4-6 OZ. MED X-FAST CHAMELEON $219.00 
GSC1539-2 12’9" 2PC. 14	1.070	50-80 LB. 8-11 OZ. X/H X-FAST SPEC/BLUE $248.00 
GSC1539-2C 12’9" 2PC. 14	1.070	50-80 LB. 8-11 OZ. X/H X-FAST CHAMELEON $260.00 

Hope this helps,
Don


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

SurffishNJ said:


> Do you know if there is a catolog available for the OUTCAST Line?


You will be able to get better answers to your OutCast/BigCatch questions by posting to:

http://www.hanapaa.com/bbforum/index.php

Don


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

SurffishNJ 

Your right about the apple and oranges but check out the new Penn Pro Guide Surf Series they are light and load very well. Its a great rod for someone who wants a cheaper backup or good factory rod. Its rated to 12 and 8 and bait seems to be the sweet spot.. Quality stuff @ a reasonable price a lot lighter than the OM its lighter than the Tical, but not quite as light as the Lami 150. JAM


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

surf rat, as usual is right on. that man has owned more rods than... well not me by the time i get older but anyway. out of all the rods i've owned, the lami is definately my goto. for castability, DIAMETER, and WEIGHT, and the tip which makes fightin bigger fish easier. all rods have their strengths, some lying in a smaller dollar sign, and they all have to be considered. the only rod i've tried that i really liked a lot better were teo's 1502's they're cut different from mine and it does make a difference. havent actually fished with one of these inferno's and caught anything on it so i cant really make an informed judgement. next rod for me in the spring if this job makes me any money will be an inferno or another 1502.

neil


by the way teo, i heard does lamiglasses SUCK and the eyes break on them and i heard that in the hands of vietmeeese people they can cause carpul tunnel syndrome. im your friend man and hate seeing that happen, so i'll do ya a favor and give ya 10 dollars for both of yours buddy.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Got to sling lots of rods this week....
I own the lamis 136 thru 162, cut a bit here and there. I built a 1509 Rainshadow last year and im not real pleased with it. Its hard to load without adding lots of weight to the butt. A beast to fight fish with. good pier rod tho. The 1508 RS was a great caster. I like it...
Tommy Wheeler showed up and let me cast the inferno, It cast farther than my 1509. Unless you fish the pier the Nail may be overkill for you.

Finally a USA rod maker who understands just what we do! Expect great things in the future from Tommy!!


----------



## SurffishNJ (Dec 30, 2003)

*Penn*

Jam, 

Thanks alot. I have a buddy that uses a heaver very infrequently, but is in the market for one. I'll tell him to take a look at the Penn.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

The guys on the NC board were talking about the new OM Cape Point Special. It sounds like a great rod. Keep in mind, I haven't had my hands on either the new OM or the Penn Pro Guide. Just passing the info along.  

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21321


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks for all the info.already got two ocean masters and they are ok,but i definately liked the inferno more...i guess ill have to throw all of em i can before i buy so i dont spend a ton of cash and then throw a friends rod and be dissappionted with mine


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

I talked to Wayne about that rod at the LIP also. It's the new Rainshadow 1569. It's rated to 12 oz and the sections are equal lengths. I also looked at one last week side by side with an Allstar 1509. It's lighter and a bit stiffer in the tip than the 1509, and just a touch faster as well. That blank's at the top of my list for my next rod project.

I didn't get a chance to throw the rod Wayne had but he said that it recovered very quickly as well, which is good for adding a few feet to the cast.

/Scott


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> I talked to Wayne about that rod at the LIP also. It's the new Rainshadow 1569. It's rated to 12 oz and the sections are equal lengths.


I was wondering about that. I think Tres was using the same rod at the LIP the weekend before???
From the HO site:
SU1569/2 RainShadow *NEW* $ 399.00 
13' 2pc ~ Equal Length Sections ~ Heavy Action ~ Moderate-Fast Taper ~ Line: 15 - 30 lb ~ Casting Weight: 5 - 10 oz plus bait ~ Very light for a 13' blank and similar in characteristics to the 1509 RainShadow but in more convenient equal length sections. Can easily be cut down from the butt to 12'6" or even 12' for those that prefer a shorter heaver. THIS IS A CASTING AND FISHING MACHINE!!


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

I could have sworn it was rated to 12. Sorry about that. Don't want to post bum info!!  
/Scott


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Scottwood*

Wouldn't sweat the difference in rating. I think HO rates the rods according to their own opinion and the manufacturers rating may indeed be different.


----------



## SurffishNJ (Dec 30, 2003)

You beat me to it. Tres. rates the rods to his specs, which may differ from the maker. Tres' are usually closer to the balnks capabilities. I have found manufacturers over rate there rods. IMO.


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> Wouldn't sweat the difference in rating. I think HO rates the rods according to their own opinion and the manufacturers rating may indeed be different.


Surf Cat, you're right about that, but nonetheless, I still felt the need to confirm it  Just got off the phone with Josh at Batson Enterprises. Here are the specifics:

The blank is 13' 50/50 (both sections are equal lengths); Line rating is 20-60 lb.; Lure weight is 5-12 oz.; Butt diameter is 1.003" and tip is an 11.

He also tells me that, compared to the Rainshadow 1509, the action is identical. On the flex board they hit the same numbers. The 1569 is 6" longer.

Hope this helps.

/scott


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Here's a link to a rod for sale that may meet your requirements:

http://www.hanapaa.com/bbforum/viewtopic.php?t=1114

Don


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm no expert by any means but I have owned just about all the rods mentioned as well as have built just about all these rods as well. The inferno is now my go to rod as far as the heaver's go, the favorite used to be the 1508 until this came along. My understanding on the original Outcast is that some years ago Ken Kimura ran into trademark issues with Shakespear over the use of that name and has since renamed the rods, big catch, ozone, etc... I spoke with Brian in Hawaii and all the new rods are 14', a little lighter and slightly smaller in diameter compaired to the Outcast. He claims the blanke are still as good as the originals were. He also mentioned that Ken is notorious for changing the color of his blanks from year to year. The newest line of blanks are available in gold, red, blue, purple and black. Jeff, I was able to see and throw the new OM last month at Rick's castamuck, it's nice, no cork tape exposed blank with a Fuji plate reel seat. It seemed to be a little lighter than the original model. I don't know if any has seen the new prototype heaver from Shimano but I caught a glimpse of one at Ryan's, sweet rod with Fuji alconites, shrink tube grips and an adjustable reel seat, did not like the reel seat, set at 24" too low but this is just the prototype. I believe for an off the shelf rod this one's going to set the standard. I'll tell for someone who's no expert I sure have laid down alot of opinons. JK


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> new prototype heaver from Shimano but I caught a glimpse of one at Ryan's, sweet rod with Fuji alconites, shrink tube grips and an adjustable reel seat,


Wow, 2006 looks to be a good year for factory heavers. Between that new Shimano, the new OM and the Penn Pro Guide, it seems like I'll be able to find a pertty good backup - without breaking the bank.
Great thread.


----------

